# Pregnancy Behavior



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

When mice are pregnant do they typically act diferent in any way? Like being less active or such? My Purdy seems a lot less active but I guess it'd be the same for a human when she's pregnant with a big belly!
Any other differences when it comes to pregnant meeces behavior?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Some of the slow down a bit but only when they are big. Some are less willing to be handled, some of mine might squeak if I try to pick them up. When they have new babies most of my does are are a bit jittery and more alert, they often dont like to be handled then either.


----------

